# Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee



## bootsangler-b (22. Dezember 2005)

moin,

das habe ich eben in der ostseezeitung gefunden:

Brüssel (AP) Trotz angespannter Lage bei den Beständen dürfen deutsche Fischer wieder mehr Dorsche in der Ostsee fangen. Die für Fischerei zuständigen EU-Minister einigten sich gestern in Brüssel darauf, die Fangquoten für den Dorsch im kommenden Jahr zu erhöhen. Für Deutschland wurde die Quote laut Staatssekretär Gerd Lindemann in der westlichen Ostsee von 5200 in diesem Jahr auf gut 6000 Tonnen erhöht, für die östliche Ostsee stieg die Quote von 3600 auf 4100 Tonnen. 
   Laut Lindemann ist der östliche Bestand des Dorsches in wesentlich schlechterer Verfassung als der westliche. Um zum Wiederaufbau der Bestände beizutragen, sollen die Kontrollen zur Einhaltung der Quoten verbessert und Schwarzanlandungen eingegrenzt werden. Zur Sicherung der wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Fischer wurde andererseits das mehr als 100 Quadratkilometer große Bornholmtief außerhalb der Laichzeit vom 1. November bis 30. April für die Fischerei wieder geöffnet.
Brüssel (AP) Trotz angespannter Lage bei den Beständen dürfen deutsche Fischer wieder mehr Dorsche in der Ostsee fangen. Die für Fischerei zuständigen EU-Minister einigten sich gestern in Brüssel darauf, die Fangquoten für den Dorsch im kommenden Jahr zu erhöhen. Für Deutschland wurde die Quote laut Staatssekretär Gerd Lindemann in der westlichen Ostsee von 5200 in diesem Jahr auf gut 6000 Tonnen erhöht, für die östliche Ostsee stieg die Quote von 3600 auf 4100 Tonnen. 
   Laut Lindemann ist der östliche Bestand des Dorsches in wesentlich schlechterer Verfassung als der westliche. Um zum Wiederaufbau der Bestände beizutragen, sollen die Kontrollen zur Einhaltung der Quoten verbessert und Schwarzanlandungen eingegrenzt werden. Zur Sicherung der wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Fischer wurde andererseits das mehr als 100 Quadratkilometer große Bornholmtief außerhalb der Laichzeit vom 1. November bis 30. April für die Fischerei wieder geöffnet.
Brüssel (AP) Trotz angespannter Lage bei den Beständen dürfen deutsche Fischer wieder mehr Dorsche in der Ostsee fangen. Die für Fischerei zuständigen EU-Minister einigten sich gestern in Brüssel darauf, die Fangquoten für den Dorsch im kommenden Jahr zu erhöhen. Für Deutschland wurde die Quote laut Staatssekretär Gerd Lindemann in der westlichen Ostsee von 5200 in diesem Jahr auf gut 6000 Tonnen erhöht, für die östliche Ostsee stieg die Quote von 3600 auf 4100 Tonnen. 
   Laut Lindemann ist der östliche Bestand des Dorsches in wesentlich schlechterer Verfassung als der westliche. Um zum Wiederaufbau der Bestände beizutragen, sollen die Kontrollen zur Einhaltung der Quoten verbessert und Schwarzanlandungen eingegrenzt werden. Zur Sicherung der wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Fischer wurde andererseits das mehr als 100 Quadratkilometer große Bornholmtief außerhalb der Laichzeit vom 1. November bis 30. April für die Fischerei wieder geöffnet.
Brüssel (AP) Trotz angespannter Lage bei den Beständen dürfen deutsche Fischer wieder mehr Dorsche in der Ostsee fangen. Die für Fischerei zuständigen EU-Minister einigten sich gestern in Brüssel darauf, die Fangquoten für den Dorsch im kommenden Jahr zu erhöhen. Für Deutschland wurde die Quote laut Staatssekretär Gerd Lindemann in der westlichen Ostsee von 5200 in diesem Jahr auf gut 6000 Tonnen erhöht, für die östliche Ostsee stieg die Quote von 3600 auf 4100 Tonnen. 
   Laut Lindemann ist der östliche Bestand des Dorsches in wesentlich schlechterer Verfassung als der westliche. Um zum Wiederaufbau der Bestände beizutragen, sollen die Kontrollen zur Einhaltung der Quoten verbessert und Schwarzanlandungen eingegrenzt werden. Zur Sicherung der wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Fischer wurde andererseits das mehr als 100 Quadratkilometer große Bornholmtief außerhalb der Laichzeit vom 1. November bis 30. April für die Fischerei wieder geöffnet.

und schon wieder wird etwas geopfert....

bernd


----------



## JunkieXL (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Die haben doch nen Schatten.... sollen endlich mal nen Fangverbot für 2-3 Jahre durchsetzen damit sich die Bestände wenigstens etwas erholen können!


----------



## bootsangler-b (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

naja, ein generelles fangverbot halte ich für nicht durchsetzbar, da ja eine menge an menschen durch den dorschfang und die verarbeitung usw. lohn und brot haben. aber es wurden (auch hier im board) doch schon so viele und vernünftige wege vorgeschlagen, um den dorschbestand der ostsee zu stabilisieren und zu verbessern.

dieses signal aus brüssel ist jetzt aber wirklich das falscheste, was gegeben werden konnte!!

bernd



bernd


----------



## Maddin (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



> Laut Lindemann ist der östliche Bestand des Dorsches in wesentlich schlechterer Verfassung als der westliche.



Also geht es dem westlichen Bestand auch schlecht, dass ist natürlich ein guter Grund um die Fangquoten zu erhöhen! |kopfkrat


----------



## Agalatze (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

so eine wahnsinns schei....!!!
erst setzen sie das maß nach oben und dann noch sowas.
alleine durch die mindestmaßanhebung können sie nun schon wesentlich mehr fangen als vorher ! die ganzen untermaßigen die vorher maßig waren gehen nun als beifang durch. die merken echt nichts mehr !


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Hallo,
ich habe gerade einen Gastbeitrag in meiner Clubzeitschrift zum Thema Dorsch gelesen. Die Fakten stammen dabei vom Institut für Ostseefischerei.
Ich kann den Artikel hier nicht einfach reinstellen, möchte aber mal etwas zur Thematik sagen:
Zunächst ist aufgrund der Fakten schon mit dieser Erhöhung der Fangquoten zu rechnen gewesen, was die westlichen Bestände betrifft. Diese sind eigentlich (noch) relativ stabil und sicher ist die reine Fangmenge vertretbar. Das Problem bildet hier aber die Altersstruktur. Es fehlen die großen Fische, denn nur 4% des Bestandes ist älter als 4 Jahre. Es wird eine weitere Reduzierung des Altersbestandes erwartet und die 2 jährigen werden die Masse der Fänge bei Berufs- wie auch Hobbyfischern bilden.

Bei den östlichen Beständen sieht es noch schlechter aus. Sicher wird aber eine leichte Erhöhung der Fangmengen bei einer besseren Kontrolle mehr bringen, als die Beibehaltung der alten an die sich niemand hält.

Das Institut sieht die allgemeine Lage der Fische in der westlichen Ostsee als garnicht so schlecht an, wenn man es nicht nur am Dorsch festmacht. Die Bestände des Herings und der Sprotten sind sehr stark, was die Lachse und Meerforellen freut. Die Flunderbestände sind ausgezeichnet und auch Meerforelle, Wittling und Makrele sind im Aufwind.

Es ist sicher nicht alles gut, aber man soll auch nicht immer nur auf die anderen schielen...


----------



## kiepenangler (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

na mal wieder top sache der eu kann man dazu nur sagen|krach:............sollen bloß ruhig so weitermachen, dann können sie fangquote auch bald auf 1.000.000 tonnen erhöhen, weil dann eh nix mehr da is zum fangen#q


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Es ist herrlich, dass sich wir Angler uns so darüber aufregen, dass die Berufsfischer mehr fangen dürfen als zuvor und sofort unseren Lieblingsangelfisch den Dorsch in einer noch bedrohlicheren Situation sehen als er eh schon ist.
Auf die Idee selbst nicht mehr an Kutterfahreten teilzunehmen um auf See Dorsch zu angeln kommen sicherlich die wenigsten hier.
Sicher ist die Entnahme durch das Angeln nicht mit der durch Netze zu vergleichen.
Wenn man aber sieht wie viele Kutterfahrten täglich irgendwo zum Dorschangeln rausfahren und was für Mengen da mitgenommen werden (wird ja hier im Board ständig davon in zu meist sehr schönen Fotoserien berichtet) kommt da sicherlich einiges zusammen.
Ein großer Unterschied ist übrigens auch der, dass wir Angler zum Vergnügen die Dorsche aus der See ziehen, der Berufsfischer indess macht dies zum Lebensunterhalt.
Also wer seinen Beitrag dazu leistet dass der Dorschbestand sich wieder in unseren Gewässern erholen kann darf sich mit recht aufregen, aber wer weiterhin auf See fährt um Dorsche zu ziehen soviel es geht (schließlich muss man ja auch was bekommen für sein Geld) der sollte sich doch mal fragen ob es ihm eigentlich um den Fisch als solchen geht oder nicht vielmehr darum denselbigen auch in Zukunft in einem packendem Drill ans Boot zu pumpen. 

Bin mir sicher dazu haben einge von euch ne Meinung.


----------



## petipet (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Ich finde DOLFIN`S Posting bemerkenswert. Da sind Infos drin, die ich erst mal verdauen muß. Jede Sache hat zwei Seiten - und nix ist nur schwarz oder weiß.

Gruß...Peter


----------



## Agalatze (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

@ dolfin
du meinst die infos von norbert schulz oder ? ja da steht ne menge positives drinnen. es waren super geburtenjahre in letzter zeit. die großen dorsche mit den tollen laicheigenschaften nehmen jedoch stark ab !und genau das ist das gefährliche.

über die aussage von hansguckindieluft kann ich jedoch nur lachen !!!!
echt albern zu sagen, dass wir angler unseren teil dazu beitragen können. wir angler machen einen so winzigen teil aus, gegenüber der fischer, dass es unter 5 % bleibt. gleichzeitig stellen wir angler jedoch wirtschaftlich einen teil dar, der weitaus höher ist als die der fischer ! ohne die ostseeangler würde auf fehmarn im winter wohl kaum jemand sein.


----------



## baltic25 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				HansguckindieLuft schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist herrlich, dass sich wir Angler uns so darüber aufregen, dass die Berufsfischer mehr fangen dürfen als zuvor und sofort unseren Lieblingsangelfisch den Dorsch in einer noch bedrohlicheren Situation sehen als er eh schon ist.
> Auf die Idee selbst nicht mehr an Kutterfahreten teilzunehmen um auf See Dorsch zu angeln kommen sicherlich die wenigsten hier.
> Sicher ist die Entnahme durch das Angeln nicht mit der durch Netze zu vergleichen.
> Wenn man aber sieht wie viele Kutterfahrten täglich irgendwo zum Dorschangeln rausfahren und was für Mengen da mitgenommen werden (wird ja hier im Board ständig davon in zu meist sehr schönen Fotoserien berichtet) kommt da sicherlich einiges zusammen.
> ...


 

Was soll das jetzt!??????????????????????|kopfkrat


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Ja, Agalatze, es ist der Aufsatz von Norbert Schulz.

Bei allen Ängsten muß man doch aber einmal ganz kritisch anmerken - und das gilt auch für mich selbst: Wenn die Bestände der alten und wertvollen Laichfische, also der Fische die eben älter sind als 4 Jahre, so stark abnehmen, was muß man auch daraus folgern?
Könnte es sein, das wir selbst unsere eigenen Gewohnheiten einmal etwas überprüfen müssen? Versuchen wir nicht gerade immer die großen Fische zu fangen? Sind unsere "Helden" nicht immer die Großfischfänger? Gerade die Angelei zielt doch auf die dicken Dorsche.
Der Berufsfischer zielt normalerweise auf Masse. Er will Zentner oder Tonnen fangen. Ich will hier nicht schon wieder Hornhecht-Eutin auf den Plan scheuchen, aber jeder weiß was ich meine.
Leider hat es noch niemand begriffen in der Politik. Man kann sicher einer Region mehr an Umsatz und Kaufkraft bringen, wenn man das Potential der Ostsee als Ziel für den Angeltourismus nutzt. Aber bis dahin ist es noch weit -leider.
Wer allerdings meint, Angler fangen nur ein paar Fische, der lügt sich selbst in die Tasche.
Ich möchte hier nur einmal eine kleine Rechnung dranhängen:

30 Ostseekutter mit je 250 Angeltagen mit durchschnittlich 50 Dorschen am Tag (" Sch...Tag - Käptn taugt nichts!") und 1,5 kg Duschnittsgewicht: Das entspricht 560 Tonnen Dorsch. In etwa die jetzige Quotenerhöhung! Dabei sind Brandungsangler und Kleinbootfahrer nicht eingerechnet.

Und noch etwas: Ich glaube es ist wichtig, das Sportangler zugeben,
was sie fangen und was sie wirklich entnehmen. Das ist langfristig der einzige Weg, sich bei den neuen EG Regularien bezüglich der ganzen
FFH Richtlinien überhaupt als Altnutzer und Berechtigte einen Besitzstand wahren zu können.
Warum sollte die Politik einer Gruppe weiterhin Zugang zu einer Naturressource gewähren, wenn die sagen: " Naja, wir fahren da so gern hin, aber fangen tun wir eigentlich kaum was...!" Dann wird die EG sagen: Dann fahrt doch woanders rum, wo ihr auch nix fangt, aber die Natur nicht stört.


----------



## JunkieXL (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				HansguckindieLuft schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer seinen Beitrag dazu leistet dass der Dorschbestand sich wieder in unseren Gewässern erholen kann darf sich mit recht aufregen, aber wer weiterhin auf See fährt um Dorsche zu ziehen soviel es geht (schließlich muss man ja auch was bekommen für sein Geld



Da ich mich mit dem Thema seit Jahren beschäfzige und am eigenen Leib bemerke wie der Dorschbestand zurück geht und auch die Fischerseite kenne will ich dazu mal was schreiben. Es geht hier nicht um die kleinen Ortsansässigen Fischer die ihr 1-2km Netze stellen sondern um die Schleppnetzfischerei, den die machen den meisten schaden im Ökosystem. Laut einer Studie eines Institutes welche ich vor 1 oder 2Jahren gelesen habe macht der durch die Angler gefangene Fischanteil nichtmal 2% des Gesammtanteils aus. Ich habe es vor 4 oder 5 Jahren mal erlebt da wurde vor unser Küste (Kühlungsborn) mal intensiv 4 oder 5 Wochen von Westdeutschen Fischern mit Schleppnetzen geschleppt, die folge war das wir nichtmal mehr Nemos gefangen haben die See war wie tot nix Dorsch.

Das Problem ist das es keine großen Laichdorsche mehr gibt deswegen sollte man dem Bestand Zeit geben um zu einer angemessenen größe abzuwachsen und Gebiete dauerhafft für die Fischerei schließe damit die Fische dort ein Rückzuggebiet haben um ordentlich zu wachsen. Hierbei geht mir nicht darum das ich wieder größere Fische fange sondern das es mehr vernünftige Laichfische gibt. |wavey:


----------



## Agalatze (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

@ junkie
die rückzugsgebiete sind das wichtige. das müssen kleine gebiete sein die für fischer nicht zu befischen sind. in amiland haben die massenhaft autos versenkt um so ihre gefährdeten arten wieder zu sichern. und es hat geklappt. die fische sind trotz gleicher befischung nicht mehr gefährtdet. die haben allerdings alle paar meilen solche dinger versenkt. komplett entlang einer küste.
aber der fischfang der angler macht doch mehr als 2 % aus. es sind ungefähr 5 % !
und am schlimmsten für die ostsee sind die dicken trawler, die alles umpflügen und die ostsee plätten. da kann keine unterwasserfauna mehr bestehen bleiben. und diese trawler kommen meistens aus dem ausland


----------



## Agalatze (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Ich möchte hier nur einmal eine kleine Rechnung dranhängen:

30 Ostseekutter mit je 250 Angeltagen mit durchschnittlich 50 Dorschen am Tag (" Sch...Tag - Käptn taugt nichts!") und 1,5 kg Duschnittsgewicht: Das entspricht 560 Tonnen Dorsch. In etwa die jetzige Quotenerhöhung! Dabei sind Brandungsangler und Kleinbootfahrer nicht eingerechnet.

sorry dolfin, aber diese rechnung ist überhaupt nicht vertretbar, da keine 30 kutter bei 250 tagen im schnitt 50 dorsche fangen ! und soviele kutter gibts garnicht in deutschland von der großen sorte


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Was sollst Agalatze, darum will ich mich nicht streiten. Aber wir reden hier doch wohl von einer Quote westlicher Dorschbestand. Mir gehts jetzt auch nicht um die genaue Kutterzahl. Viel wichtiger ist, das wir endlich begreifen, was ich danach geschrieben habe.
Bezüglich der Schleppkutter stimme ich Euch aber voll zu. Es wird im Januar nicht lange dauern und die 4 oder 6 holländischen Kutter tauchen in der Lübecker Bucht auf und machen wieder alles platt. Niemand macht den Mund auf, insbesonder nicht die Berufskollegen dieser Fischer aus den anliegenden Häfen. Man sollte mal ne Bootsdemo machen und denen mal den Spaß versauen! Aber unsere Verbände organisieren lieber brave Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen und reden über Beiträge....


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Das es nicht die Angler sind, die den Dorsch in der Art und Weise dezimiert haben wie es der Fall ist, ist doch hier jedem klar. Natürlich liegt es an den großen Fabrikschiffen, die die Meere systematisch leerfischen.
Nur find ich dass ein jeder, auch wenn der Anteil der Entnahme nur 2% sind, sich an der Verbesserung der Situation beteiligen sollte.
Da müssen wir Angler uns schon angesprochen fühlen und uns nicht gleich persönlich beleidigt zeigen, weil uns ja jemand unseren schönen Sport kaputtmachen will.
Das ist so wie wenn ich meinen Müll ins Meer schmeiße und dann sage:"Ach das bißchen wird dem Meer schon nicht schaden"


----------



## Agalatze (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				Dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Was sollst Agalatze, darum will ich mich nicht streiten. Aber wir reden hier doch wohl von einer Quote westlicher Dorschbestand. Mir gehts jetzt auch nicht um die genaue Kutterzahl. Viel wichtiger ist, das wir endlich begreifen, was ich danach geschrieben habe.
> Bezüglich der Schleppkutter stimme ich Euch aber voll zu. Es wird im Januar nicht lange dauern und die 4 oder 6 holländischen Kutter tauchen in der Lübecker Bucht auf und machen wieder alles platt. Niemand macht den Mund auf, insbesonder nicht die Berufskollegen dieser Fischer aus den anliegenden Häfen. Man sollte mal ne Bootsdemo machen und denen mal den Spaß versauen! Aber unsere Verbände organisieren lieber brave Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen und reden über Beiträge....


 
mit dir werde ich mich ganz bestimmt nicht streiten ! dafür bist du viel zu in ordnung #h 
aber die verbände sollten wirklich langsam mal an einem strang ziehen ! da stimme ich dir hundert pro zu ! das ist nämlich nicht so klasse somst


----------



## Agalatze (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				HansguckindieLuft schrieb:
			
		

> Das es nicht die Angler sind, die den Dorsch in der Art und Weise dezimiert haben wie es der Fall ist, ist doch hier jedem klar. Natürlich liegt es an den großen Fabrikschiffen, die die Meere systematisch leerfischen.
> Nur find ich dass ein jeder, auch wenn der Anteil der Entnahme nur 2% sind, sich an der Verbesserung der Situation beteiligen sollte.
> Da müssen wir Angler uns schon angesprochen fühlen und uns nicht gleich persönlich beleidigt zeigen, weil uns ja jemand unseren schönen Sport kaputtmachen will.
> Das ist so wie wenn ich meinen Müll ins Meer schmeiße und dann sage:"Ach das bißchen wird dem Meer schon nicht schaden"


 

sorry aber deine aussage finde ich absolut nicht zutreffend !
wir angler sind es, die bei jeder kleinigkeit immer die schnauze halten aus angst mehr une mehr verbote zu bekommen.
wenn wir jetzt mal wieder aus eigener kraft auf fische verzichten, dann denken die leute wie peta mal wieder-aha die angler sehen ja schon selber ein dass es mist ist was sie machen. und genau mit solchen aktionen handeln wir uns mehr und mehr verbote ein.
wir angler sollten uns nicht mehr vestecken und aktiv gegen so einen kram vorgehen. da sind wir auch wieder bei norbert schulz, der nämlich errechnet hat, was für ein wahnsinns wirtschaftszweig hinter der meeresangelei in deutschland steckt. da sind abermillionen.


----------



## Reisender (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Das Mindestmaß für die gefangenden Dorsche soll auch noch höher gesetzt werden !!(wie viel steht noch nicht fest)
Das soll heißen alles was heute mit 37 cm mit genommen werden darf von den Fischern, muß bald getötet werden und wieder über Board gehen. Klasse, so schwimmen bald ein haufen 39 er oder sogar 40er Dorsche Tot in der See rum.


----------



## HansguckindieLuft (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				Agalatze schrieb:
			
		

> sorry aber deine aussage finde ich absolut nicht zutreffend !
> wir angler sind es, die bei jeder kleinigkeit immer die schnauze halten aus angst mehr une mehr verbote zu bekommen.
> wenn wir jetzt mal wieder aus eigener kraft auf fische verzichten, dann denken die leute wie peta mal wieder-aha die angler sehen ja schon selber ein dass es mist ist was sie machen. und genau mit solchen aktionen handeln wir uns mehr und mehr verbote ein.
> wir angler sollten uns nicht mehr vestecken und aktiv gegen so einen kram vorgehen. da sind wir auch wieder bei norbert schulz, der nämlich errechnet hat, was für ein wahnsinns wirtschaftszweig hinter der meeresangelei in deutschland steckt. da sind abermillionen.


 
Hier geht es aber nicht darum ob wir Verbote bekommen oder nicht sondern darum einen Fisch in seinem Bestand nachhaltig zu schützen. Da kann es kein Argument sein "Wenn wir nen Fehler eingestehen kriegen wir eins auf den Deckel".
Mit dem Wirtschaftszweig hinter der Meeresangelei hast Du sicherlich recht nur kann auch das kein Argument sein, denn hinter den Hochseefischern mit den riesigen Schleppnetzen erstreckt sich ebenfalls ein wahrscheinlich sogar um einiges größerer Wirtschaftszweig.


----------



## Frank 77 (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Bald gibt es bestimmt Terror-Anschläge auf Fischtrawler und dergleichen ! 


Wrackangeln im Hafen , #6  !!!


----------



## Stingray (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Ich habe da mal eine Frage ? Wo bekomme ich den unten aufgeführten Gegenstand im ganz großen Mengen ? Habe schon überall gesucht, also bei ebay finde ich sie nicht |kopfkrat . Wer kann mir helfen ? Und hat noch jemand ein kleines Schlauchboot zum ausbringen ?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## kiepenangler (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Das Mindestmaß für die gefangenden Dorsche soll auch noch höher gesetzt werden !!(wie viel steht noch nicht fest)
> Das soll heißen alles was heute mit 37 cm mit genommen werden darf von den Fischern, muß bald getötet werden und wieder über Board gehen. Klasse, so schwimmen bald ein haufen 39 er oder sogar 40er Dorsche Tot in der See rum.


 
bis wann soll das denn gemacht werden??? das is doch total der verkehrte weg #q. am besten wäre es, wenn sie alles mitnehmen müssten, was im netzt ist. so werden sie immer mehr fischen müssen, um die quote voll zu bekommen |gr:. merken die eigentlich noch was???


----------



## HD4ever (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				bootsangler-b schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Sicherung der *wirtschaftlichen Interessen* der Fischer wurde andererseits das mehr als 100 Quadratkilometer große Bornholmtief außerhalb der Laichzeit vom 1. November bis 30. April für die Fischerei wieder geöffnet.




genau darum gehts !!!! |krach:
finde manche Aussagen hier nicht soooo verkehrt - wenn auch zweifelsfrei die Angler nur nen Bruchteil ausmachen ....
denke da z.B. an das Öresund Festival wo gezielt auf die großen Laichdorsche geangelt wird ....
wenn man alle Brandungs-,Kleinboot-,Spinn- und Kutterangler zusammenrechnet werden da garantiert nicht gerade wenige Tonnen zusammenkommen ....
Ich hatte bei meinen 2 (Kleinboot-)Ausfahrten um die 50 Kg Dorsch ...
aber Fakt ist - die Angler können machen was sie wollen, solange kein länderübergreifender Bestandsschutz erzielt wird , hat sich das Problem mit den Fischern eh bald von selbst erledigt weil es nix mehr zu holen gibt .....
wie heißt es doch so schön ... erst wenn der letzte Baum gerodet, der letzte Fisch gefangen usw usw ...................................


----------



## Agalatze (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				HansguckindieLuft schrieb:
			
		

> Hier geht es aber nicht darum ob wir Verbote bekommen oder nicht sondern darum einen Fisch in seinem Bestand nachhaltig zu schützen. Da kann es kein Argument sein "Wenn wir nen Fehler eingestehen kriegen wir eins auf den Deckel".
> Mit dem Wirtschaftszweig hinter der Meeresangelei hast Du sicherlich recht nur kann auch das kein Argument sein, denn hinter den Hochseefischern mit den riesigen Schleppnetzen erstreckt sich ebenfalls ein wahrscheinlich sogar um einiges größerer Wirtschaftszweig.


 
doch es geht sehr wohl darum !
denn wieso sollen immer und immer wieder die angler die blöden sein, die alles hinnehmen und "angeblich vorbildlich" vorran gehen ? was bringt uns das ganze ?!?!?!?!?!??! NICHTS außer weiterer verbote, da mit dieser ach so tollen vorbildsschei... immer wieder argumente für unsere gegner geliefert werden. wenn wir angler mefos hochziehen oder lachse einbürgern, oder uns vorbildlich verhalten an den angelplätzen ist das schon genug um wesentlich bessere publizitie zu bekommen.
aber warum sollten wir auch noch auf fang verzichten ? ich verstehe deine denkweise ein wenig und weiss was du damit sagen willst, aber das problem sollte man an der wurzel packen, und das sind nunmal ganz einfach die fischer und nicht wir !!!!! ist doch wohl nicht schwer zu kapieren oder ?
wenn die polizei drogenfahnder rauschickt, dann macht das auch nur sinn wenn sie einen großen händler packen und nicht die kleinen verkäufer.

sorry aber durch solche sachen, wo angler anderen anglern was kaputt machen, reagiere ich etwas allergisch. 
ich finde angler MÜSSEN vorerst mal zueinander halten egal was sie für meinungen haben-solange es nicht völlig vom pfad abweicht. aber was viel zu oft passiert ist das glatte gegenteil. viele beschränkungen haben wir uns durch unsere eigenen leute zuzuschreiben und NICHT von tierschützern oder ähnlichen


----------



## JunkieXL (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Richtig so ist es, leider! Wusstet ihr eigentlich das Großdorsche standorttreu sind und nur ein ca 2qkm grosses Gebiet bewohnen?! Hab ich mal irgendwo im Inet gelesen.
Back zum Problem ... wir sind hier mehr als 11000 Männer/Frauen wir sollten echt ma ne Demo organisieren und vorn Bundestag zieh und mal zeigen wieviele wir sind und das wir auch was zu sagen habe, treu nach dem Motto "Jetzt wird zurück geschi**en"


----------



## Reisender (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> bis wann soll das denn gemacht werden??? das is doch total der verkehrte weg #q. am besten wäre es, wenn sie alles mitnehmen müssten, was im netzt ist. so werden sie immer mehr fischen müssen, um die quote voll zu bekommen |gr:. merken die eigentlich noch was???


 

Ja kiepenangler, 

Es ist ja schon so das wir als Angler alles wieder Tot in die See schmeißen mußen was Untermassig ist.

Die Fischer Kaufen immer wieder die Neusten Netze um denn Gesetzen gerecht zu werden, und werden dann noch mit anderen Irren Sachen überhäuft.

Wie/Was sollen die Fischer noch machen ?? Wenn Sie mit zu kleinen Dorschen an Land kommen und einer Kontrolle unterliegen, und Sie 35 Dorsche in den Kisten haben, bekommen die eine Saftige Straffe. 

Und so ist das!!! Die Fischer werden immer mehr gezwungen zu Fischen und zu Fischen, denn sie wollen ja auch ihr Brot für die Familie verdienen.

Das alles ist in meinen Augen nur Schaumschlägerei.....und der Untergang aller Fischer. 

Geh doch mal nach Fehmarn, und spreche mit den Fischern, die werden dir schon die Richtige Antwort geben.


----------



## Micky (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Hier nochal was aus der "örtlichen Presse": 
http://www.ln-online.de/regional/ostholstein.htm/1772154


----------



## kiepenangler (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				Reisender schrieb:
			
		

> Ja kiepenangler,
> 
> Es ist ja schon so das wir als Angler alles wieder Tot in die See schmeißen mußen was Untermassig ist.
> 
> ...



|good: habe auch die reprtage im tv gesehen "bye, bye kabeljau", da haben sie diese problematik auch angesprochen. was noch schlimm für die fischer ist, ist das sie nur auf dorsch fischen können. früher gabs ja noch heringsverarbeitende fabriken in deutschland und wenn dorsch halt mal schlecht war, konnten sie halt auf hering umsteigen. das geht jetzt ja auch nicht mehr!


----------



## Torskfisk (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Letztendlich würde nur eine *REDUZIERUNG *des Mindestmaßes auf 34 cm für die Berufsfischer und eine *ERHÖHUNG* des Mindestmaßes auf 45 cm für Angler den richtigen Weg darstellen !


----------



## kiepenangler (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				Torskfisk schrieb:
			
		

> Letztendlich würde nur eine *REDUZIERUNG *des Mindestmaßes auf 34 cm für die Berufsfischer und eine *ERHÖHUNG* des Mindestmaßes auf 45 cm für Angler den richtigen Weg darstellen !



die 45cm aber wenn nur vom boot/kutter, für die brandung wäre das doch mist, oder? bin zwar kein brandungsangler, aber soweit ich weiss sind die miesten dorsche aus der brandung so um 40cm.|kopfkrat


----------



## Carptigers (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

So will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben... Das mit der Erhöhung der Fangquote halte ich für keine Gute Idee so wie die meisten anderen auch , man konnte es gut an den fängen der Angler sehen... So viele Dorsche bei den Ausfahrten hatten wir glaube ich schon Jahre nicht mehr  ...Irgendjemand meinte das die Berufsfischer davon leben... Ist ja alles schön und gut , aber sind es nicht die Angler ,die sich um die Aufzucht und Erhaltung der Salmoniden und anderen Fischarten kümmern und dieses auch finanzieren... |krach:  Wir und die Kutterkapitäne sollten uns nur dran halten , nicht unbedingt auf die großen Laichdorsche zu fischen... :m


----------



## Agalatze (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



			
				kiepenangler schrieb:
			
		

> die 45cm aber wenn nur vom boot/kutter, für die brandung wäre das doch mist, oder? bin zwar kein brandungsangler, aber soweit ich weiss sind die miesten dorsche aus der brandung so um 40cm.|kopfkrat


 

naja in letzter zeit sind die meisten über 40 cm,aber wichtiger ist eigentlich, dass viele dorsche so tief schlucken, dass sie verenden. deswegen sollte man das einfach trennen zwischen bootsangeln und brandungsangeln


----------



## Fischbox (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

Ich denke ein großes Problem ist auch die Maschenweite der verwendeten Netze, denn es geht einfach zuviel Beifang tot wieder über Bord.

Mein Vorschlag(der allerdings ein erstes, etwas schwieriges Jahr für die Fischer bedeuten würde) sähe wie folgt aus: 
Bei einem 38er Mindestmass sollte die Maschenweite so bestimmt werden, das z.B. auch ein 40er oder auch ein 42er Dorsch noch locker durchschlüpfen kann. Hört sich zuerst mal komisch an, ist aber durchaus logisch denke ich, denn die Dorsche die wirklich zu klein sind,können dann locker und wesentlich weniger verletzt wieder das weite suchen. Was dann noch hängen bleibt, sollte das Mindestmaß eigentlich in den meisten Fällen locker erreicht haben. Der Rest kann sich dann am Hering laben.

Was meint Ihr-würde das Sinn machen|kopfkrat ? Ich denke das könnte  durchaus funktionieren. Diesen Vorschlag zu verkaufen wäre wohl das Hauptproblem...


----------



## Agalatze (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*

wie schon oben erwähnt sollte die maschen weite genau wie das mindestmaß gesenkt werden. aus den einfachen gründen, dass die kleinenn untermaßigen fische auch in die statistiken und fangquoten hineinkommen. verenden tun die meißten nämlich leider so oder so. deswegen also das mindestmaß runter !!! jetzt haben wir die situation, dass die toten tiere wieder in die ostsee geworfen werden oder als fischmehl verarbeitet werden. das macht doch keinen sinn !

@ fischbox
dein vorschlag wäre nur bedingt gut. von der idee her ja, aber das maß ist die frage aller dinge. desweiteren müsste man zwischen stellnetzfischern oder schleppnetz fischern differenzieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Brüssel erhöht Fangquoten für Dorsch in der Ostsee*



> Zur Sicherung der wirtschaftlichen Interessen der Fischer wurde andererseits das mehr als 100 Quadratkilometer große Bornholmtief außerhalb der Laichzeit vom 1. November bis 30. April für die Fischerei wieder geöffnet.


Das finde ich am allerschlimmsten.
Denn Quote erhöhen oder minimieren, Schonmasse rauf oder runter bringt im Endeffekt nix.

Wenn die Fischer z. B.  alle Großdorsche wieder über Board werfen müssten, wären die trotzdem hin und könnten nicht mehr laichen.

*Großflächig Laichgebiete das ganze Jahr schützen.*
Dass weder Angler noch Fischer da rein dürfen.

Dazu noch besser durchgesetzte Regelungen für die "Nebenerwerbsfischer", was gleichzeitig den Mefos zu Gute kommen würde.

Ist in meinen Augen der am einfachsten zu realisierende Punkt - und zudem einfacher zu überwachen als Quoten, Maschenweite, Mindestmasse.....


----------

